# aguaitar



## Limenien

Hola, quisiera saber si el uso de aguaitar es común en países fuera del Perú ya que la Academia Peruana de la Lengua lo considera un peruanismo.
Según la RAE proviene del catalán _guaita _(vigía, centinela) pero también escuché por otras fuentes que era de copia del inglés _await. _Tengo mis dudas si su empleo se limita solo a América. ¿En España es común escuchar aguaitar?


----------



## Xiroi

No lo he oído jamás, por cierto ¿qué signifiica?

Quizá los compañeros catalanes tengan otra perspectiva.


----------



## mirx

Limenien said:


> Hola, quisiera saber si el uso de aguaitar es común en países fuera del Perú ya que la Academia Peruana de la Lengua lo considera un peruanismo.
> Según la RAE proviene del catalán _guaita _(vigía, centinela) pero también escuché por otras fuentes que era de copia del inglés _await. _Tengo mis dudas si su empleo se limita solo a América. ¿En España es común escuchar aguaitar?


 
No nos dijiste que significa en Perú, pero por tu descripción asumo que quiere decir "*esperar*". En este caso no, no se usa ni se endendería en México.


----------



## xnavar

Hola,
En catalán *aguaitar* significa:
1. Vigilar desde un lugar escondido
2. Mirar a través de una abertura o por encima de algo (una tapia, p.e.)

También existe *guaitar*, que tiene un significado parecido a 1., pero también otro más general = mirar.

En castellano no lo he oído ni visto escrito nunca.
Saludos


----------



## Limenien

En Perú significa mirar, atisbar, espíar cautelosamente como lo RAE.
Por ejemplo:
Una señora le dice a su hijo que "aguaite" a su hermano menor que juega afuera.
Simplente quería confirmar si es un peruanismo porque creo haberlo escuchado en unas culebronas mexicanas hace tiempo. No lo recuerdo muy bien.


----------



## mirx

Limenien said:


> En Perú significa mirar, atisbar, espíar cautelosamente como lo RAE.
> Por ejemplo:
> Una señora le dice a su hijo que "aguaite" a su hermano menor que juega afuera.
> Simplente quería confirmar si es un peruanismo porque creo haberlo escuchado en unas culebronas mexicanas hace tiempo. No lo recuerdo muy bien.


 
No, en México no se usa, ni se sentiende. Quizá oiste "guachar" -_que lo dudo_- y este viene del verbo en inglés _to watch_.


----------



## Limenien

Entonces parece que sí es un peruanismo. Muchas gracias.


----------



## piraña utria

Limenien said:


> Entonces parece que sí es un peruanismo. Muchas gracias.


 
Hola.

Apenas detallo tu hilo. Por acá, en mi niñez y en los campos de mi tierra, escuché de sus gentes algo similar, seguramente no del todo bien expresado: "aueita por allá", "aueita eso", "auet*í*a allá" y parecidos. 

La verdad es que jamás pensé en cómo se escribiría porque en ese entonces, más de veinte años atrás, creía que era un caso similar a "dentrar".

Saludos,


----------



## Pinairun

No tan peruanismo, porque también tiene otro origen según el DRAE:

*aguaitar**.*
(Del cat. _guaita_, vigía, centinela).

*1. *tr. Cuidar, guardar.
*2. *tr. Acechar, aguardar cautelosamente.
*3. *tr. Mirar, ver.
*4. *tr. Atisbar, espiar.
*5. *tr._ Am._ Aguardar, esperar.

*guaitar**.*
(De _guaita_).

*1. *intr. ant. Acechar, vigilar.


El María Moliner dice de _guaitar_ que procede del germ. "wahten", ant. (?) y que en terminología militar significa _vigilar_.

Saludos


----------



## Limenien

Todas coinciden en el significado actual (ya sea del catalán o del alemán), pero mi duda recaía por el uso actual pero parece que en ningún país, a excepción del Perú, este verbo fuese común.
Y ojo: un peruanismo, un argentinismo o lo que fuere no necesariamente debe de tener su orígen en esos países, sino la solencia y usanza del mismo ahí. 

*peruanismo**.*



*1. *m. Vocablo, giro o modo de hablar propio de los peruanos.


----------



## Polizón

Hola Limenien:
Pero en el Perú, hoy en día casi nadie usa este verbo. Mi abuela lo dice, pero también dice cacaseno y otras palabras de una o dos generaciones anteriores a la mía. 
¿O me equivoco?
Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

Limenien said:


> Todas coinciden en el significado actual (ya sea del catalán o del alemán), pero mi duda recaía por el uso actual pero parece que en ningún país, a excepción del Perú, este verbo fuese común.
> Y ojo: un peruanismo, un argentinismo o lo que fuere no necesariamente debe de tener su orígen en esos países, sino la solencia y usanza del mismo ahí.
> 
> *peruanismo**.*
> 
> 
> 
> *1. *m. Vocablo, giro o modo de hablar propio de los peruanos.


 
De acuerdo. Bien dicho.
Quería decir que no solo se usa en Perú.
También en España: en  Navarra, en Aragón, en Valencia, en Cataluña... quizá por influencia del catalán y de los dialectos propios de estas regiones.

Yo lo conozco como _aguaitar_, pero no _guaitar._

Saludos


----------



## xnavar

Pinairun said:


> De acuerdo. Bien dicho.
> Quería decir que no solo se usa en Perú.
> También en España: en Navarra, en Aragón, en Valencia, en Cataluña... quizá por influencia del catalán y de los dialectos propios de estas regiones.
> 
> Yo lo conozco como _aguaitar_, pero no _guaitar._
> 
> Saludos


 
En catalán, en cambio, se usa más guaitar, por el significado genérico de mirar que explicaba en un post anterior. Así, una expresión de sorpresa ante la llegada de alguien no esperado sería:
Guaita qui ha vingut (mira quién ha llegado).
Saludos


----------



## bellota_2601

_Hola_

_Quizás si lo oiste en una novela mexicana, según la página web __*www.jergasdehablahispana.org*__ dice:_

agüitar (México) (v.) *1)* deprimir, entristecer; *agüitarse* deprimirse, entristecerse. _Los días nublados me agüitan un _chingo. *2)* avergonzar; *agüitarse* avergonzarse. _Yo me agüitaría si tuviera que cantar enfrente de toda esa gente. _*3)* molestar, irritar; *agüitarse* molestarse, irritarse. _Brenda se agüita si criticas a su novio. _

_Así que supongo que sí se usa en México, también los mexicanos que hablan espanglish lo usan mucho._

_Saludos_


----------



## aleCcowaN

> *Aguaitar
> *   Aguaitar viene del catalán aguaitar 'estar en acecho', 'mirar' y éste de  guaita 'vigía', 'centinela', palabra de origen germánico
> 
> Diccionario de Peruanismos


Fuente: Academia Peruana de la Lengua


----------



## mirx

bellota_2601 said:


> _Hola_
> 
> _Quizás si lo oiste en una novela mexicana, según la página web __*www.jergasdehablahispana.org*__ dice:_
> 
> agüitar (México) (v.) *1)* deprimir, entristecer; *agüitarse* deprimirse, entristecerse. _Los días nublados me agüitan un _chingo. *2)* avergonzar; *agüitarse* avergonzarse. _Yo me agüitaría si tuviera que cantar enfrente de toda esa gente. _*3)* molestar, irritar; *agüitarse* molestarse, irritarse. _Brenda se agüita si criticas a su novio. _
> 
> _Así que supongo que sí se usa en México, también los mexicanos que hablan espanglish lo usan mucho._
> 
> _Saludos_



Son dos cosas completamente diferentes; con significados, ortografías y pronunciaciones diferentes.

Agüitar = Entristecer.
Aguaitar = Vigilar, mirar con vigillia.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Pinairun said:


> No tan peruanismo, porque también tiene otro origen según el DRAE:
> 
> *aguaitar**.*
> (Del cat. _guaita_, vigía, centinela).
> 
> *1. *tr. Cuidar, guardar.
> *2. *tr. Acechar, aguardar cautelosamente.
> *3. *tr. Mirar, ver.
> *4. *tr. Atisbar, espiar.
> *5. *tr._ Am._ Aguardar, esperar.
> 
> *guaitar**.*
> (De _guaita_).


En el campo chileno se usa la numero 5, pero es muy de campo.


----------



## Chinchilla

Cabeza tuna said:


> En el campo chileno se usa la numero 5, pero es muy de campo.


 
Yo diría que también se usa la número 2, cuando se dice "al aguaite".
Y es cierto que es muy de campo.

Chin


----------



## Camilo1964

Cabeza tuna said:


> En el campo chileno se usa la numero 5, pero es muy de campo.


Y en el campo venezolano, se usa (bastante) en la tercera acepción: - Allá viene un tigre - Sí, ya lo aguaité


----------



## Vampiro

Parece que en Chile se usaban casi todas, porque de niño también lo escuché como sinónimo de "mirar, ver"
Y digo "usaban" porque además de ser muy de campo esas palabras son como mínimo del tiempo de mi bisabuela.
_


----------



## normaelena

Por los campos de la región del Cibao, en la Repüblica Dominicana se oye aún hoy en día el verbo *aguaitar*, con el significado de *mirar, ver*. Algunos ponen tanto énfasis al usar este término que hasta dicen "aguaita vea".


----------



## raulalgri

Limenien said:


> En Perú significa mirar, atisbar, espíar cautelosamente como lo RAE.
> Por ejemplo:
> Una señora le dice a su hijo que "aguaite" a su hermano menor que juega afuera.



En Lima y Callao usamos la palabra "agüeitar" con el mismo significado. Esta palabra no aparece en el DRAE, pero existe y aparece en el Diccionario Reverso:

 *agüeitar * (LAm) * →  aguaitar 
*


----------



## didakticos

Pues en Costa Rica, de acuerdo al _Diccionario de costarriqueñismos_ de Arturo Agüero Chaves, *aguaitar* se usa, o se usaba, con la acepción de _aguardar_, _esperar_.

Recuerdo haberlo leído en los cuentos y novelas de algún o algunos autores costarricenses de principios del siglo pasado, no recuerdo si Fabián Dobles en sus_ Cuentos de Tata Mundo_ y/o Calufa en _Marcos Ramírez_ o _Mamita Yunai_. ¿Por qué no se lo dejamos de tarea a swift? El está por allá, en aquellos lares, y tiene acceso a esa información.

¡Vamos a _aguaitarlo_, okey?


----------



## swift

Me has puesto en un aprieto. No tengo registrado el uso de "aguaitar" ni en el habla ni en la lengua escrita. A lo mejor lo leí y pasó inadvertido. Buscaré en los libros que mencionaste.

Al parecer, se trata de una de muchas voces "campesinas" que se han perdido:



> Qué se hicieron acuantá, hutual, aguaitar, enantes, enainas, contimás,  adió, y tantas otras palabras útiles y características de nuestra  nacionalidad? Desaparecieron sin dejar sustituto. Se las caitearon,  barridas seguro por el cultismo y por el televisés que se inventaron en  Méjico para doblar las películas gringas: exacto significa sí.
> 
> Boyero
> José Calvo | 6 de Diciembre 2005
> 
> http://www.tribunademocratica.com/2005/12/boyero.html


Un saludo,


J.


----------



## raulalgri

Por lo visto, ciertas palabras que en algunos países se han perdido, en otros se siguen usando: _aguaitar _o _agüeitar _y _enantes _se siguen usando en el Perú. Pero _aguaitar _o _agüeitar _no se usan aquí con la acepción que menciona didakticos, que yo sepa.


----------



## Mate

Pinairun said:


> No tan peruanismo, porque también tiene otro origen según el DRAE:
> 
> *aguaitar**.*
> (Del cat. _guaita_, vigía, centinela).
> 
> *1. *tr. Cuidar, guardar.
> *2. *tr. Acechar, aguardar cautelosamente.
> *3. *tr. Mirar, ver.
> *4. *tr. Atisbar, espiar.
> *5. *tr._ Am._ Aguardar, esperar.
> 
> *guaitar**.*
> (De _guaita_).
> 
> *1. *intr. ant. Acechar, vigilar.
> 
> 
> El María Moliner dice de _guaitar_ que procede del germ. "wahten", ant. (?) y que en terminología militar significa _vigilar_.
> 
> Saludos


Por aquí se la puede encontrar en la literatura gauchesca pero yo, que vivo en el campo, no la oí personalmente nunca. 
O quedó relegada, escondida en algún rincón remoto, o se la puede leer pero no oír. 

Me refiero a la acepción 5.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En lo único en que estoy de acuerdo en cuanto al origen de *aguaitar* es en la procedencia última germánica, exactamente del fráncico *wahta 'guardia'. *Guaita* es lo que parece en español derivar del catalán que también recibió el galicismo en fecha temprana
Aparece antes en la zona navarro-aragonesa y en el vasco, lo que apoya la procedencia inmediata del gascón.
Por intermedio del vasco (_guaitatu_, 'acechar') se difunde en el lenguaje marítimo de los marineros del Cantábrico. 
Por _vía marítima_ accede a América (hay mucho lenguaje marinero en el español de América, cosa lógica por la duración de los viajes marítimos y la procedencia de los _marineros, del Cantábrico y Galicia_ en su gran mayoría (también es un medio de transmisión de los numerosos occidentalismos astur-leoneses y gallegos en las hablas de América y Canarias).
Parece que fue palabra de _uso general en América_ pero siempre considerada un _ruralismo_.
Su relación con el *agüitar* mexicano se ha discutido y Corominas se inclina por hacer derivar el _agüitarse_ 'amodorrarse, deprimirse' del catalanismo guaita 'cada una de las cuatro vigilias que se hacen en los barcos por las noches'.
Su uso actual se ha reducido, por la consideración de ruralismo de la palabra, y las nuevas generaciones parece que han abandonado el término. 
No así el *agüitar* mexicano que se ha mezclado en acepciones con *agitar*, y es de uso común allí.


----------



## Karsen

Limenien said:


> Hola, quisiera saber si el uso de aguaitar es común en países fuera del Perú ya que la Academia Peruana de la Lengua lo considera un peruanismo.
> Según la RAE proviene del catalán _guaita _(vigía, centinela) pero también escuché por otras fuentes que era de copia del inglés _await. _Tengo mis dudas si su empleo se limita solo a América. ¿En España es común escuchar aguaitar?



Hola Limenien,  en Panamá la palabra aguaitar es utilizada de la misma manera  que los catalanes (espiar o vigilar desde un lugar escondido), entonces no es exclusivamente un peruanismo. Sin embargo las personas que hacen uso de la palabra son gente del interior  del país  y por lo general son personas mayores, como mi abuela.   En la ciudad de Panamá la gente no tiene la mas minima idea del significado de la palabra aguaitar. Ojalá te haya servido de algo mi respuesta. Saludos!


----------



## jorgema

raulalgri said:


> En Lima y Callao usamos la palabra "agüeitar" con el mismo significado. Esta palabra no aparece en el DRAE, pero existe y aparece en el Diccionario Reverso:
> 
> *agüeitar * (LAm) * →  aguaitar
> *



Pues soy limeño y no había escuchado "agüeitar", ni sabía que existía hasta ahora que lo veo aquí. *Aguaitar* sí, en el sentido de mirar, atisbar o espiar (nunca como _esperar_).


----------



## duvija

Epa! agreguen Uruguay y Argentina a la lista de los que lo usan. No lo usa todo el mundo y es ligeramente folklórico, pero sí se escucha 'aguaitate un poco'! O !Aguaite! (cuando un hijito se pone muy cargoso)

Y en el fútbol, más todavía.


----------



## newzamt

De acuerdo con Karsen, aguaitar se usa en el interior de Panamá, sobre todo para referirse a la cacería. Un ejemplo: "fulano de tal se quedó aguaitando un conejo pintado toda la noche."


----------



## Calambur

Mate said:


> Por aquí se la puede encontrar en la literatura gauchesca pero yo, que vivo en el campo, no la oí personalmente nunca.
> O quedó relegada, escondida en algún rincón remoto, o se la puede leer pero no oír.
> 
> Me refiero a la acepción 5.
> *También yo la he leído en la gauchesca, pero oído, nunca -aunque no suelo andar en el campo-.*


Pero el significado, a mi entender, aunque es muy parecido a la acepción 5 (tr._ Am._ Aguardar, esperar.) es *aguantar*.




duvija said:


> Epa! agreguen Uruguay y Argentina a la lista de los que lo usan. No lo usa todo el mundo y es ligeramente folklórico, pero sí se escucha 'aguaitate un poco'! O !Aguaite! (cuando un hijito se pone muy cargoso)
> *Reitero lo dicho arriba: para mí, en tu ejemplo, lo que quiere decir es 'aguantar':*
> *"Hijo, aguante un poco" (o sea: espere).*


----------



## duvija

Calambur said:


> Pero el significado, a mi entender, aunque es muy parecido a la acepción 5 (tr._ Am._ Aguardar, esperar.) es *aguantar*.


 

Uy, sí. No aclaré que el significado en Uruguay es 'aguantar' y que el otro, de 'espiar' nunca lo escuché ni sabía de su existencia (hasta que leí estos mensajes, claro).
¡Gracias a todos por la información!


----------



## Sheshonq

Hola a todos.

En Canarias también existe presencia de topónimos con la misma acepción (aguaide, guaite, etc.). Son todo colinas con una vista al mar por lo que también son conocidos estos lugares como miraderos. Como en la toponimia canaria abundan los de origen guanche (amazigh o bereber), se ha encontrado un claro paralelismo en el vocablo cabilio 'taggayd' (la 't' es un indicador femenino). Por lo que no sé hasta qué punto es un germanismo.

http://insuloamaziq.blogspot.com.es/2012/08/aguaide.html


----------



## will-wonka

Mi familia paterna que es de la serranía, la usaba mucho en su significado de "vigilar con acechanza", es más yo la he usado en mi infancia allá por principios de los 90s, desde entonces jamás la he vuelto a oír, será por que no viajo mucho al interior de mi país.


----------



## Ivaldo

Buenas, he dado con este verbo en el romance de Gabriel García Márquez - Del amor y otros demonios en esta frase:

"Iba en puntillas a la puerta, la abría de pronto, y sorprendía a un negro que lo aguaitaba por la cerradura "

Tal vez en Colombia lo usen regularmente.


----------

